# Braid to Mono Knot



## c_stowers

I typically use a double uni knot for my braid to flouro/mono connections. Offshore, I typically fish with 100+ lb braid and 100+lb flouro/mono making the double uni knot large enough to get hung on the rod guides when bringing in fish. Is there a different knot that is smaller in diameter that would be better for bottom fishing? Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## Chris V

Bob Sands or Bimini to No-Name knot. There's a ton of crazy-shit knots out there too that involve bobbins and stuff and sure they're strong but not very practical IMO when it comes to tying on a rocking boat.


----------



## lastcast

The one I tie and use, is the one I can tie. A simple Albright Knot. http://www.animatedknots.com/albright/index.php?Categ=fishing

Not saying it's the best or strongest but it's easy and works for my applications.


----------



## Contender

+1 on Bob Sands


----------



## NoMoSurf

I tie Improved Clinch to Improved Clinch. Then apply gel CA (super glue) and roll between fingers to smooth. CA is optional. I've never had one come apart either way. CA is just in case I hook a Whale Shark or something... It wont be my knot that gives. haha


----------



## Jhamilton814

Use a wind on when bottom fishing and jigging. Can't even tell when it goes thru the guides


----------



## ChileRelleno

X2 Albright


----------



## dabutcher

Here is the one I use. It is a great knot for joining braid and leaders of dissimilar diameters. The knot has a very small diameter and the leader will not slip through the braid. I've experimented with many different knots and this is the one that has best suited my needs.


----------



## hjorgan

dabutcher just saved that image to try tying later. Looks like it may ride better through the guides than the uni-to-uni I've used. I'm also gonna try that superglue trick.


----------



## MSViking

another vote for the alberto knot, I use it all the time as it's easy to tie and slides thru guides well. I have tested it on scales at home and while it breaks around 50% of the line strength, that still means more than 30lbs with my lines, far surpassing my drag settings.


----------



## WeathermanTN

I have used the Red Phillips knot; if the mono is closely clipped, it passes through the guides without any problems. Works on light spinning tackle up to 80-pound braid and fairly heavy mono or fluoro leaders. Lots of useful videos on You Tube.


----------



## MaxP

WeathermanTN said:


> I have used the Red Phillips knot; if the mono is closely clipped, it passes through the guides without any problems. Works on light spinning tackle up to 80-pound braid and fairly heavy mono or fluoro leaders. Lots of useful videos on You Tube.


I also use this knot for pretty much all braid to mono or fluoro connections. It has never failed me so I keep using it. Never had any backlashes casting it through guides either.


----------



## lastcast

The Alberto and Albright are the same and the Red Phillips has an extra overhand knot in the mono, but same cinch wrap.


----------



## ThaFish

lastcast said:


> The Alberto and Albright are the same and the Red Phillips has an extra overhand knot in the mono, but same cinch wrap.


No, the Alberto & the Albright are not the same. The Alberto is essentially an Albright doubled back on itself.


----------



## Chris V

It used to be called an "improved Albright".


----------



## sniperpeeps

I tie a Bimini in the braid and then an Albright to the Bimini. Super strong connection and easy to tie.

Hey Chris you know that uni knot is unreliable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxP

lastcast said:


> The Alberto and Albright are the same and the Red Phillips has an extra overhand knot in the mono, but same cinch wrap.


The red philips uses a uni to cinch down on the half hitch in the leader.


----------



## Ruuruu

100 pound braid Bimini to 100 pound fluro Albright knot hoooo hooooo u can put some heat on it dam!!


----------



## Mullethead

Chris V said:


> Bob Sands or Bimini to No-Name knot. .


:thumbsup:

I use a bimini to double the braid - then a no-name/yucatan for double braid to mono/flouro - 

After you set it real hard - you can trim the no-name up real close to make it slide throught guides easier


----------



## WhyMe

The way I see it you should keep the knot you like to use, and get a different rod with bigger guides. End of Story
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## c_stowers

Thanks for all the input everyone. It sounds like there's a buch of different options and I just need to start practicing with these new knots to see which one I like best.


----------



## Charlietuna

Has anyone used the PR knot or FG knot...if so, any success with them...one may require a bobbin tool, but know Bluefin tuna fishermen use these type of knots...must be good???


----------



## Chris V

Charlie, they are very strong and yes, I have used them before but I have grown to prefer knots that tie faster and need only the two materials at hand. Wind on leaders are really the best solution as long as you make up enough ahead of time. My Bimini to No-name consistently tests 90% or above so it will always be my go-to onboard.


----------



## Mac1528

Anybody heard from Kim lately??...he's got a ton of info on this subject. Search his threads c_stowers.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

I had the same question late last year. A bunch of good posts on it- check the Blue Water q and A area for a post started my me around September I think. Kim had a lot of good input. Also watched a few episodes of knot wars. Modified albright to modified albright was the winner I think. I never finished my testing but plan to do so over the winter.

David


----------



## Smitty81

Chris V said:


> It used to be called an "improved Albright".


or "modified Albright". I use this one a lot.


----------



## WAHOOU39

dabutcher said:


> Here is the one I use. It is a great knot for joining braid and leaders of dissimilar diameters. The knot has a very small diameter and the leader will not slip through the braid. I've experimented with many different knots and this is the one that has best suited my needs.


Great knot takes some practice to master....very important to remember to have tag end exit the same side as where it entered or it will fail.....


----------



## Charlietuna

Chris V said:


> Charlie, they are very strong and yes, I have used them before but I have grown to prefer knots that tie faster and need only the two materials at hand. Wind on leaders are really the best solution as long as you make up enough ahead of time. My Bimini to No-name consistently tests 90% or above so it will always be my go-to onboard.


 Copy, thanks Chris...seen a video on youtube of this French or swiss person using a swiss made bobbin that did it in 2 minutes and it looked fast and easy...just that the bobbin is like 150 euros and sold in Europe...


----------



## NOsaints

Double uni takes like 10seconds


----------



## Snagged Line

dabutcher said:


> Here is the one I use. It is a great knot for joining braid and leaders of dissimilar diameters. The knot has a very small diameter and the leader will not slip through the braid. I've experimented with many different knots and this is the one that has best suited my needs.






Thanks for posting this:thumbsup:


----------



## dabutcher

Snagged Line said:


> Thanks for posting this:thumbsup:


You are very welcome.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Y'all guys that are jigging how long are y'all making the fluorocarbon leader? A few wraps around the spool, a 2.5-3 foot leader that you don't bring into the first guide?


----------



## Chris V

I usually tie about two rod lengths or so


----------

